# great place to buy stuff locally



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

If you have one near you, that is. Here in KC, MO, we have Restaurant Depot. I can't get everything that I need there, obviously, but I can get 50 lb pails of coconut oil, bulk quantities of olive oil, grapeseed oil, lard, sea salt (for salt bars), and a fantastic commercial quality stick blender, etc. Go here to see if you have one near you. http://www.restaurantdepot.com/Misc/locations.aspx


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh wow....there is one in St. Louis. My daughter is coming up from there next month. Hmmm, wonder how much she can fit in her car for me? LOL But really.....I've been thinking about making a trip to KC because I need lye and I can get it there $20 a bag less than here. The savings on a couple bags would pay half the gas and there are other things I can do along the way to justify the rest.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, it's not open to the public...you have to show them your retailer's certificate to get a membership, so you'd have to figure out a way to do that if you had your daughter get stuff for you. If you go online and sign up there, they give you a coupon for $25 off your $100 purchase. And IF you come down to KC, you'd better come and visit!!!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Ah, I didn't realize that. That's a nice coupon for a new cust. What is their price on coconut oil? I didn't see oils on the website....maybe I missed it. I'd love to visit! Always fun to visit other goat farmers.


----------



## newbie nubian (Feb 7, 2009)

How about a "goat geek meet"? I'm pretty close to Kathie and a little less than three hours from KC.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't know what all they have listed on the website. The coconut oil was $40-something for the pail. No tax, no shipping. So, Sara, when are you and Kathy carpooling down here?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

$40 for a fifty pound pail??? Good price! I think I'll give them a call and see what else they have that I might be able to use.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Yay! Thanks. I was planning a trip to Vegas to pick up supplies. This will save me enough to pay for the gas.


----------



## midkiffsjoy (Feb 27, 2008)

COOL!!! They have one in Houston!!! Its on 18th street, and Mom says she knows where THAT is (cause she knows where 20th street is and 18th is only two streets over!!! giggle duh duh-duh)

Grin. $40 something for a 50lb pail is aMAZING!!!


----------



## midkiffsjoy (Feb 27, 2008)

Jenny M said:


> Yay! Thanks. I was planning a trip to Vegas to pick up supplies. This will save me enough to pay for the gas.


Really baby....Im going to Vegas for Coconut oil! Really! WHY WONT YOU BELIEVE ME!!! giggle

Sorry.....Having a goofy moment....grin.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Kathy,
not $40 exactly. But less than $50. I wanna say maybe $47? I dunno. I'd look at my receipt but I had just bought a 50# pail from Columbus Foods two weeks before I went there the first time, so I haven't bought any from them yet. But I was happy to see the price when I was there, that's for sure! I also bought this really cool "cheese knife" that is this 14" long knife with handles on both ends that I am going to use to split my slab into logs. (But it was 'spensive.)


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Grrr, I wish I could get an online price for that coconut oil. I have a local place I buy mine from and they price match. They have their coconut listed at $97. I gave them my receipt from the coconut I got from Columbus and I got them to drop their price to $67. I would LOVE to get it for $47.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Thier open dish racks, what I stack soap on (they stack on top of each other) are about $9 less each than what I buy!!! Vici


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

YEAH they have one right here in FT WORTH. Can't believe it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I was looking at those racks, Vicki. Thinking I'd like to get a nice stack of them. This could be an expensive trip. LOL


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Are you guys seeing online pricing on stuff?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I was able to see prices on some equipment but I didn't see oils listed anywhere. I'm going to call on Monday.


----------

